# Morgan Horse Lovers And Owners!



## CountryGirl3294

_*I have always wanted a horse since I was six but my parents never let me get one, now that I am 16 will be 17 in 3 weeks. They let me get one. I was unsure what I wanted, but I placed an ad up on craigslist. I girl replied to me and told me about Kali. She is a 5 year old Morgan. She use to be abused but the lady saved her. She was going to keep her as a pasture horse but Kali loves being rode, so she saw my ad and emailed me. I instantly fell in love with her. I have had Kali for about 5 to 6 months now, and I knew she needed work. I am learning from her and she is learning from me. I only rode my friend's horses before for a year, so I am not a expert rider. So I am still learning but from the being an intermediate rider and getting on a horse I didn't know and that was greenbroke took a lot of guts. I am more confident with Kali now, but I am not 100% yet with her just yet. I am still breaking her and teaching her new things, as well as her teaching me things. I love her to death, she has high spirits and very trusting towards me. I heard that gaited breeds usually bond to one rider, and give others a hard time. I feel as if that is true because Kali makes the other horses go away when I am with her in the pasture like as if she is protecting me. She never gave a horrible time when on her, but when my friend rode her she rolled on her while running, also reared up and bucked. She never did that to me. Also she tried getting my dad off of her before also. At my house we have mules, a QH, a Welsh pony, and two QH x'ed. I have rode mostly everyone but the riding experience is nothing compared to my Morgan. I think I will always be a Morgan fan over other breeds because my first horse was one and also their are wonderful personalities. I will post two videos of my Morgan and some pictures. I would love to hear about your Morgan experiences and see your pictures. My first video was taken a within a month of getting her, so I was not very confident riding her  because she wasn't broke very well, but my riding as improved greatly and in the spring and summer I will make more videos. *_


----------



## shaggy

Shes gorious! I have to morgan geldings myself Shaggy and Blaze and I absolutly them. Morgans are such an interesting breed thats for sure lol my trainer calls them the aDD breed of the horse world and I can definalty see in them lol I think its interesting that you said you mare gets protective of you and only lets you ride her cause my friend Lex her morgan mare is the same way with her! but my geldings could careless whose on the their back lol

Heres my boys Shaggy is the black and Blaze is the chesnut


----------



## Katesrider011

Here's a pic of my morgan, I love her to bits!


----------



## shaggy

aww shes beautiful katesrider011 i've never seen a brown one before only bay black and chesnut lol


----------



## Katesrider011

She used to be darker when she was a foal. But she got lighter as she grew older


----------



## CountryGirl3294

_They are all so beautiful. I agree they are a wonderful breed, I can see what you mean about the ADD part. I love Kali to death. _


----------



## shaggy

haha yeah i wouldnt trade my guys for the best snow jumper in the world


----------



## CountryGirl3294

shaggy said:


> haha yeah i wouldnt trade my guys for the best snow jumper in the world


I know what you mean. I have had several people tell me how beautiful Kali is. I also had someone want to trade their TWH for her, I was like no.


----------



## shaggy

CountryGirl3294 said:


> I know what you mean. I have had several people tell me how beautiful Kali is. I also had someone want to trade their TWH for her, I was like no.


wow lol wanna know something funny theres a morgan where i bored that could be Kali's twin his name is Honest and he has the exact same build and head shape only difference is hes bay. I mean its kinda scary i've never seen 2 horse look this close in build lol He even has the same back white feet lol


----------



## Delfina

My 4yr old Morgan, Timmy! A calm, sweet, lovable, goofy lil guy. He's so quiet that his previous owner was using him for lessons with a 10yr old. 



















My *babies* meet each other, she's 7 and will eventually ride him. Right now, I'm more comfortable with her riding an ancient, bombproof pony.










Hanging out with his best friend, a QH of mine.


----------



## CountryGirl3294

shaggy said:


> wow lol wanna know something funny theres a morgan where i bored that could be Kali's twin his name is Honest and he has the exact same build and head shape only difference is hes bay. I mean its kinda scary i've never seen 2 horse look this close in build lol He even has the same back white feet lol


Wow that is so weird! :shock:


----------



## furandfeather

loverly horses ,but a lot different to morgans bred in the uk :?


----------



## shaggy

CountryGirl3294 said:


> Wow that is so weird! :shock:


 yeah it totally is lol im gonna try and get a pic of him so you can see him!


----------



## CountryGirl3294

shaggy said:


> yeah it totally is lol im gonna try and get a pic of him so you can see him!


Yea I would love to see a picture of him! 

@furandfeather
Morgans look different in the UK then in the US? So thats interesting that in the UK Morgans look different.


----------



## normanlovr

I'm looking for a good quailty Morgan that's not too pricy. My 1/2 arabian Norman is getting sorta lonely. Can someone help me out?


----------



## NicoleS11

This is my old morgan gelding Dan. I just gave him away to a friend of mine last weekend  

He was just to much horse for me but he was beautiful!


----------



## Roberto

My guy is only half Morgan, but I still love him. In fact when I was choosing a stallion to breed to my TB mare it was a choice between breeding her to a Morgan or an Arabian (which I also love). I chose a Morgan, because I really liked the look of the TB/Morgan cross. This is Darling Roberto, aka Pistol pain in the butt. He is 14 months in these photos, need to do new ones, he is now almost 3yrs. old (April 1st is his b-day) and is 16.1 h. I will be sending him out for training in March for 90 days. When he's done we'll start his show career doing English flat classes and some dressage and then move onto jumping when he gets older. Anyway here's Pistol and one of his sire OM Jacob Ash.


----------



## Jacksmama

Jack is also half Morgan.He will be five at the end of Feb. His mother wasn't mine but I rode her a lot and loved it. She was the best trail horse I've ever ridden, I often regret not buying her.


----------



## lilruffian

A lady at our gymkhana group has the most beautiful Morgan gelding. He's double registered & carries himself gorgeously! Neck arched, pickin his knees up to his chest like he's at a show, even when he's running barrels! 
The pic below isn't of him but of a Morgan who looks almost identical (though the lady's is a bit chubbier:lol


----------



## CelticAngel

This is my favorite gelding in the stable I train at. I spend many hours with him most weeks whether its grooming or otherwise. His name is Tanner. He is 2 and a sweet, mischievous doll!


----------



## shaggy

wow so many beautiful morgans and half morgans! I'm still looking for that pic of honest for you! my laptop decided to mess up and have mental break down! which is really anoying!


----------



## normanlovr

Oh sorry. about me looking for a good quality morgan ( for my 1/2 arabian )thats not too pricy, i am looking for a Hunter/Jumper. I live in VA so somewhere around there is good


----------



## JMessier

this is my morgan/TB cross.. his name is Rory or My Red Prince. he's 9, and is just full of attitude


----------



## QHDragon

Is there a registry for half-morgans kind of like half-arabs? Just curious.

JMessier - he's very handsome!


----------



## Hunter65

Oh some lovely horses. I never used to be a big morgan fan until I met this girl. She was at my old barn and the owner never rode her or any of her horses so we would ride them. Boy she was fun, lively girl, had the most awesome rocking horse canter and a fun little buck lol. We went to one area trail riding up and down mountains and she just trucked on. She was from an auction and was a bit of a handful (kicking and such). Then they gave her away, oh if only I could afford another horse, and my barn took mares... oh well. I love my qh cross palomino pony

This is Kitty - I love her coloring


----------



## normanlovr

JMessier said:


> this is my morgan/TB cross.. his name is Rory or My Red Prince. he's 9, and is just full of attitude


oh my gosh JMessier he is so pretty... Too bad you live in Canada Can he Jump...


----------



## shaggy

JMessier said:


> this is my morgan/TB cross.. his name is Rory or My Red Prince. he's 9, and is just full of attitude


He's gorious!!!!! I love the name Rory and his coloring! how tall is he? and are you training him to drive in that top pic?


----------



## shaggy

Hunter65 said:


> Oh some lovely horses. I never used to be a big morgan fan until I met this girl. She was at my old barn and the owner never rode her or any of her horses so we would ride them. Boy she was fun, lively girl, had the most awesome rocking horse canter and a fun little buck lol. We went to one area trail riding up and down mountains and she just trucked on. She was from an auction and was a bit of a handful (kicking and such). Then they gave her away, oh if only I could afford another horse, and my barn took mares... oh well. I love my qh cross palomino pony
> 
> This is Kitty - I love her coloring
> View attachment 55036
> 
> 
> View attachment 55037


 I love those gorious dapples!


----------



## shaggy

I'm so excited I've decided I'm going to teach my morgan Shaggy to jump this spring! I found a great article in a old Horse Illustrated magazine that has simple steps to teach your horse to jump small jumps at the trot. It says do lots of trotting over ground polls before making some small cross rails and to get real confrontable doing 2 point position at the walk and trot. I cant wait til this spring I think I'm gonna make my own jumps too!


----------



## Remali

Morgans are such nice horses, love all the gorgeous photos!


----------



## stsjade

beautiful horses - morgans are versatile and really pretty


----------



## JMessier

shaggy- thanks for the comments. he is only about 14.2 and ya im working on training him to drive that was his first time under harness with me. apparently he was trained before but the way he first reacted to the harness it had been awhile for him. 

normanlovr- yes he can jump and he loves it unfortunately my field is not the best for jumping but the girl who had him before me took him to some jumper shows. i have yet to test him to see how high he can go but ill be doing that this summer as im taking him somewhere that has a better place to train.


----------



## fuadteagan

i ride a 11 year morgan x named secret and i love her to death she is my baby but she looks kinda like a QH


----------



## shaggy

JMessier said:


> shaggy- thanks for the comments. he is only about 14.2 and ya im working on training him to drive that was his first time under harness with me. apparently he was trained before but the way he first reacted to the harness it had been awhile for him.
> 
> normanlovr- yes he can jump and he loves it unfortunately my field is not the best for jumping but the girl who had him before me took him to some jumper shows. i have yet to test him to see how high he can go but ill be doing that this summer as im taking him somewhere that has a better place to train.


your welcome!


----------



## iceysmom

*A Morgan?*

I've had my mare, Icey, for just over 8 months now. Icey is a sweet girl, very much a people horse and she's smart as a whip. She has so much personality, sometimes I don't know what to do with her! The woman I bought her from said that she was a Morgan cross, but I'm not sure she is crossed with anything else. I am beginning to think she's a grade Morgan. Just by looking at her, what is your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## shaggy

iceysmom said:


> I've had my mare, Icey, for just over 8 months now. Icey is a sweet girl, very much a people horse and she's smart as a whip. She has so much personality, sometimes I don't know what to do with her! The woman I bought her from said that she was a Morgan cross, but I'm not sure she is crossed with anything else. I am beginning to think she's a grade Morgan. Just by looking at her, what is your opinion? Thanks!


she beautiful! i see what mean and you may be right shes definaty got a morgans head that for sure!


----------



## CheyAut

I've always loved Morgans, and this year I got my first  Meet Tori. She is 4 and just started training her undersaddle, the pics are her first time, she was excellent


----------



## shaggy

CheyAut- shes beautiful i've never seen a buckskin/dun morgan!


----------



## CheyAut

Thank you!


----------



## shaggy

CheyAut said:


> Thank you!


 your welcome!


----------



## Jacksmama

Oh wow, if it weren't for the color difference between Tori and Jack I would think I was looking at my boys face! Well, I guess I know which side that came from! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## aneternalflame

I don't come on this forum much, but Morgans are always a topic of interest. We currently have three.

Dazzle, the full sister to champion stallion Ancan True Colors. 14.1 palomino mare.



















We also have Concensus, a Whitmorr Law and Order son.



















And then Alice, who is by Futuritys Ellusion (x Futurity Royal Love [x UVM Promise]) and out of a mare by Tara's Hallmark. Alice's maternal half brother is a successful reining horse with several world titles. Sadly she didn't have that luck and we recently rescued her.


----------



## butterflysparkles

Aww. She is so cute. Love the green (gosh, I just forgot what it was called. Halter?).


----------



## csimkunas6

This is Carl, purebred Morgan gelding....absolutely gorgeous guy!! He isnt mine, but a horse I used to care for, sadly he passed away this past year to EPM....but my gosh was he a beauty!!!!









































Pics really dont do him ANY justice!


----------



## xxisabellaxx

This is my baby boy  i've had him since he was 9. He'll be 18 in june .


----------



## cmarie

You any of you Morgan people know anything about the gaited Morgan. I had a mare that was gaited, she passed away last May due to a foaling complication. I was just wondering if anyone knows the gaits.


----------



## aneternalflame

CMarie, while I do not personally know what gaits the gaited Morgan performs other than 'singlefooting', perhaps the Morgan Single-footing Horse Organization could help you out: Morgan Single-footing Horse Association

GaitedMorgans.com says this:



> Gaited Morgans are often called "singlefooters", but may do a variety of intermediate gaits between the walk and canter. These gaits can include:
> 
> Stepping Pace - an uneven 1-2 3-4-beat
> Running Walk - an even 1-2-3-4-beat
> Foxtrot - the only diagonal gait (opposite front/rear legs move together) and is an uneven 1-2 3-4 beat
> Finally there is what some call the "singlefoot"/saddle gait - one hoof at a time hits the ground and this is at an even interval 1-2-3-4-beat gait. This gait is smooth and fast. This is the gait Jellico Farms Gaited Morgans is trying to achieve with our breeding program. The even four-beat gait has been compared to riding in a Cadillac versus an old worn out farm pickup. It is this plus some.


Gaited Morgans - Gaits


----------



## FlyGap

Absolutely lovely guys! I have known a few Morgans and loved them all!

Here is Rick. We believe him to be Morgan/? cross. What do you Morgan guys think?
What really tipped me off was his head, build, neck, hind quarters, and his super nice mane and tail. So not QH like. A total mystery saved from heading to the meat barn. Love this guy, doll of a personality, calm, safe, intelligent, nice mover, only about 14.2/14.3 around 900lbs. I positively know he isn't a Quarab, I've had several and he doesn't carry a single trait of an Arabian.


----------



## cmarie

aneternalflame said:


> CMarie, while I do not personally know what gaits the gaited Morgan performs other than 'singlefooting', perhaps the Morgan Single-footing Horse Organization could help you out: Morgan Single-footing Horse Association
> 
> GaitedMorgans.com says this:
> 
> 
> Gaited Morgans - Gaits


Thank you for the info.


----------



## lilbit11011

Mine is only a morgan mix....but I love him any way.


----------



## Country Woman

NicoleS11 said:


> This is my old morgan gelding Dan. I just gave him away to a friend of mine last weekend
> 
> He was just to much horse for me but he was beautiful!


how tall was your horse Dan


----------



## Pyrros

I just wanted to say that I _love_ this thread! I've always been a bit of a morgan fan and love getting to see all the beautiful horses posted here! 8D I'm especially a fan of the more old-timey ones, and hopefully will own one some day. <3


----------



## CowgirlK

I just came across this thread! Although I have never ridden a Morgan I have great things about them! I own a POA but I've always wanted I own a Morgan. Kali is gorgeous! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

Thinking about possibly getting a Morgan...these pics are beautiful!


----------



## Regula

I love my Morgan cross, Leo (Morgan x Paint). The breed seems to be pretty inconsistent though - some are short and stocky and some look like saddlebreds. Mine is 16hh and pretty saddlebred looking (and so was his dad, JMF Future Vision, http://www.telusplanet.net/public/leedale/vision.jpg)


----------



## shaggy

He beautiful Regula


----------



## Regula

Thanks . I love him a lot.


----------



## shaggy

Welcome =)


----------



## Delfina

The only way to get pictures of my Morgan..... the one thing he loves more than standing on my feet is FOOD. 



















Complete ADD, nutjobby Morgan. Vet came on Tues to re-pack and wrap his abscessed foot and brought a Vet student with him. He was absolutely convinced she was SCARY! Snorting, blowing, jumping..... Vet was laughing his head off. I think the poor student is very happy, silly here is the only Morgan in the practice.


----------



## shaggy

Delfina- hes adorable I love his face in the second pic!


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

My first Morgan ever! Just got her today and I am in LOVE!!! Delci girl is going to be a blast to train!


----------



## Country Woman

Love your Morgan and Paint 
good luck with her


----------



## AEJaro

This is Shulla! I was told she is a Morgan/Quarter Horse cross. However, the more I look at everyone's pics the more I wonder where the Quarter Horse is in her! I love her sass! So glad I got this girl!


----------



## JSMidnight

I have a cute 2 year-old Morgan stud. I love him to death, he is just so pretty. And he is so mellow, he doesn't care about anything new, just happy to please me.










http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

@ AEJaro... Super cute horse, and where did you get that halter?! I love it!


----------



## AEJaro

Lauryn Fearless said:


> @ AEJaro... Super cute horse, and where did you get that halter?! I love it!



Thank you! I love her to death. She is quite the character! 

The halter I got from horse.com here is the link...
Basic 3-Ply Comfort Padded Nylon Halter w/Snap - Horse.com

The sizing on this one is strange, she is actually in the small size. But it is a really well made halter and comes in other colors. Has some nice padding on the crown and nose piece too! 

The weaver brand makes one that is similar, but that one has an *adjustable nose* band as well, which I liked I just couldn't find it in green and cob size. That one is here.


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Thanks! I am looking at stuff for Delci... I need to get her into a halter so I can see what size I need lol! Yay for training! Luckily it is FINALLY getting nice up here so I will be able to get up to the mountain and see her more often!


----------



## Island Horselover




----------



## Island Horselover

This is my Morgan Trixi, the best personality I have ever seen in a horse.... Love her!!!


----------



## Island Horselover

My lovley Morgan Mare Trixi... the best personality I have ever seen in a horse!


----------



## Island Horselover

sorry guys, I screwed up here :0) wanted to say something under the picture of my horse but somehow I post replied and then again and now I do not know how to delete it... it too late to do stuff like that! My apologize....


----------



## stewarts

I had a Morgan gelding, he was my first horse as an adult. I bought him due to his beauty. He was well trained, barely had to lay reins on his neck and he was moving...I do see where the add came from...my trainer said Morgans are iffy...he said he could work with him but he couldn't guarantee anything would stick. He said they were a breed that is normally more high strung. I named him Jimbo..he just loved to run, and once he started he wouldn't stop..he once ran 3 miles straight, and wouldn't calm down for nothing. I hated to trade him, he was my buddy but if you can't ride your horse on a trail ride, which was my main purpose then it wasn't worth keeping him. He was a funny one..he would actually play with ya..anywhere I was in the barn he was there..following me..doing everything he could to draw undivided attention from me. I ended up trading him for a Mustang mare...who is not as friendly, I'm hoping its just we haven't bonded yet..we will see.


----------



## shaggy

Lauryn Fearless said:


> My first Morgan ever! Just got her today and I am in LOVE!!! Delci girl is going to be a blast to train!


She's so cute!! I love her face! and the paint is cute too!


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Thanks! This is one of her pasture mates Katie that I rode today, morgan quarter cross. She hasn't had anyone on her in 2 years and she was an angel! Going up to ride her again tomorrow for a potential buyer. If I could afford her and Delci I would keep her! She has some great movement!


----------



## shaggy

she's looks like a sweetie Lauryn!
so i decided i need to post more recent pics of my morgans! 
Shaggy(black) and Blaze(chestnut)! =)


----------



## shaggy

haha i have no idea why the one of blaze is so small lol


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

^ I them both! I got on Miss Katie Bar The Door again today... Weather was changing and she was a bit more fiesty lol! Lil miss had an attitude!


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Also note Baby girl at the fence, and my girl Delci with a coffee can (it USED to have grain in it) stuck on her nose  also, mr. corgi in the roundpen (he knows better) and my friend forgetting to stay outta the way hahaha! Gotta say though, her little dance moves aren't too bad, especially considering it was her second ride in two days after 2 years of no work!


----------



## kate114

I have grown up showing Morgan's and I love the breed! 

My first Morgan gelding when I was six.
Societies Flame (Flame)







My second Morgan mare.
Batton's Exqusite (Squizzy)







My sister's gelding.
ALM Sundance Sirprize (Danny)








My 6yo mare, that I now have
TSA's Second Chance (Philly)


----------



## shaggy

Katie I love all they morgans you'e had! There all so pretty! LOve the Mare you have now. she looks tall maybe thats just how the pic looks lol how many hands is she?


----------



## kate114

shaggy said:


> Katie I love all they morgans you'e had! There all so pretty! LOve the Mare you have now. she looks tall maybe thats just how the pic looks lol how many hands is she?


Well I haven't sticked her in a while (she's terrified of our measuring stick haha) but comparing her to my sisters gelding who is 15.2 I'd say she's 15.3 and she's butt high right now....she needs to stop growing! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy

kate114 said:


> Well I haven't sticked her in a while (she's terrified of our measuring stick haha) but comparing her to my sisters gelding who is 15.2 I'd say she's 15.3 and she's butt high right now....she needs to stop growing! Haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's pretty good size them! My guy Blaze is 15.3 lol


----------



## Littlebit722

Does anyone know of any mares or geldings that are older or retired and are for sale out of Latours Justa Beauty or Ashland Marchwind's line?

Thank you, Donna


----------



## With Grace

Hi all - I just purchased my first Morgan last Monday. I'm absolutely in love with her, she's a total sweet heart. She's 15.3 hh. Right now were getting the weight back on her, she's quite slim. We'll be doing dressage together, possibly some Hunter Pleasure classes.


----------



## kim_angel

I had a Morgan for 18 hours.
:sad:
I rescued her from a slaughter bound trailer. She was 6 months old.
I took her directly to my vets office after picking her up.
She had pleural pneumonia and died in our arms after 18 hours.
Her name was Cheyenne.

I loved her even though I was only with her for a short time.


----------



## Hunter65

kim_angel said:


> I had a Morgan for 18 hours.
> :sad:
> I rescued her from a slaughter bound trailer. She was 6 months old.
> I took her directly to my vets office after picking her up.
> She had pleural pneumonia and died in our arms after 18 hours.
> Her name was Cheyenne.
> 
> I loved her even though I was only with her for a short time.



Oh my gosh what a cutie, bless you for trying to save her.


----------



## With Grace

Oh Kim Angel, I'm so sorry you lost that baby, she was adorable. Who on earth puts a foal on a truck for slaughter, thats just sickening.


----------



## Terre

I have a 4yr. old and he is the most fearless horse that I have ever know. He will go anywhere. I woke up one morning to discover that he had open the screen door on our porch and came into the house. He was in my dinning room where he found a loaf of bread. Was not excepting that. We did have a battle on who was going to get the bread. I won. We now make sure that my porch door is locked when he is out. I love him very much.


----------



## kim_angel

With Grace said:


> Oh Kim Angel, I'm so sorry you lost that baby, she was adorable. Who on earth puts a foal on a truck for slaughter, thats just sickening.


Unfortunately it is happening every day.


----------



## BBBCrone

Terre said:


> I have a 4yr. old and he is the most fearless horse that I have ever know. He will go anywhere. I woke up one morning to discover that he had open the screen door on our porch and came into the house. He was in my dinning room where he found a loaf of bread. Was not excepting that. We did have a battle on who was going to get the bread. I won. We now make sure that my porch door is locked when he is out. I love him very much.



LOL! Now THAT is some funny stuff. And BTW he has a gorgeous coat on him.


----------



## Terre

Thanks


----------



## shaggy

Terre said:


> I have a 4yr. old and he is the most fearless horse that I have ever know. He will go anywhere. I woke up one morning to discover that he had open the screen door on our porch and came into the house. He was in my dinning room where he found a loaf of bread. Was not excepting that. We did have a battle on who was going to get the bread. I won. We now make sure that my porch door is locked when he is out. I love him very much.


Ha thats a morgan for you ADD have to touch everything and go where they're not supposed too lol He's beautiful BTW!


----------



## With Grace

Bumping for more Morgans!


----------



## MidsummerFable

Yay Morgans! I only own 1 right now, but I am an assistant trainer to a lady here in OK and we have 30 or more morgans.
Is anyone here going to nationals?


----------



## shaggy

I wish I don't have a clue how you even get in shows that get you to nationals


----------



## With Grace

MidsummerFable said:


> Yay Morgans! I only own 1 right now, but I am an assistant trainer to a lady here in OK and we have 30 or more morgans.
> Is anyone here going to nationals?


2013 is our goal...maybe we'll see you there!!


----------



## MidsummerFable

shaggy said:


> I wish I don't have a clue how you even get in shows that get you to nationals


Your horse only has to show once at a regional show in the division you will show in to be qualified for Nationals.
Here's a list of regional shows, Regional Shows - AMHA 
There are probably some other shows that would get you qualified that's not listed there too, I'd have to look in The Morgan Horse magazine.


----------



## shaggy

oh cool thanks for the link MidsummerFable! and With Grace maybe this can be my 2013 goal too!


----------



## Aestival Morgans

Here is the Morgan I am currently riding her name is Windin Bali Hai. She is a lot of fun to ride but I am extremely bias towards Morgans.










Here is the Gelding I was riding last summer.









And here is the mare my nine year old son is riding.









enjoy more at http://www.aestivalmorgans.com


----------



## MidsummerFable

To Aestival- I'm wondering if your Winden Bali Hai horse is related to Indian Creek Bali Hai at all...or if Bali Hai was just a popular name to be chosen. 
I just wanted to tell you that the trainer that Indian Creek Bali Hai is with has gone undefeated on this mare all year in the 4 yo hunter pleasure and will probably be doing very well at Nationals this year. She's a cool horse to watch.
This is her from last year at Nationals, http://www.morgangrandnational.com/images/press/GN11Photos/Indian Creek Bali Ha I.jpg


----------



## RidinReader

I just had to pop in here. My first horse (that was my very own) was a little Morgan mare. I got her for my 13th birthday. She was 14.2 and around 18 years old when I got her. She would run. me. ragged. She was always in a hurry. She would leap over absolutely anything I pointed her toward. She was hard to ride but she made me a WAY better rider at a young age than I could have ever been otherwise. Gosh I loved that horse.

As you can see here she would get a little...exuberant about even small jumps, lol.









I was already starting to outgrow her here. I moved up to a 16 hand Appendix QH. My legs are very, very long now, lol.


----------



## egrogan

I loved seeing all these pictures- so many of the bays pictured in this thread could have been my horse!

I have an 18 year old Morgan mare, Tara's Isabel. While she comes from nice breeding, she's simply a pleasure horse, and we dabble in dressage. Here are a couple of recent pictures (she's a bit tubby right now as she's had only light riding due to a couple of nagging little health issues).


----------



## shaggy

Beautiful horses everyone! egrogan you should see my morgan gelding. He looks like he's pregnant he's so fat at the moment! Sad thing is he gets worked decently and only eats grass and he's still this fat but his pastures mates can't talk either cause there all fat too lol


----------



## Northernstar

Meet Laney (Sugarlane Madonna) - my 19 yr old morgan mare that I've had for 2 weeks now.... She's a sweet girl, and Star (my QH on the left) loves having a pasture friend as well! Laney is a dream to ride, and is very well trained in Parelli/Natural Horsemanship.....Something I've never done, but had to quickly learn


----------



## MidsummerFable

shaggy said:


> Beautiful horses everyone! egrogan you should see my morgan gelding. He looks like he's pregnant he's so fat at the moment! Sad thing is he gets worked decently and only eats grass and he's still this fat but his pastures mates can't talk either cause there all fat too lol


That's how the western horse I rode this year was! So tubby even when he's fed on air.
Not the best picture, but here he is from March I think.


----------



## MidsummerFable

And I just now realized that's my little mini profile picture!


----------



## shaggy

Haha yay for fat ponies! lol and it is your little profile pic! lol


----------



## Aestival Morgans

MidsummerFable said:


> To Aestival- I'm wondering if your Winden Bali Hai horse is related to Indian Creek Bali Hai at all...or if Bali Hai was just a popular name to be chosen.


Bali Hai is out of a Forevermore son and a Moonshot daughter if you want more here is her pedigree. She is really an English/Hunter Style mare but I always tell my brother a great Park horse makes an even better Western horse!!! Hey they are morgans they excel at what ever saddle you put on them is my opinion. 

Winden Bali Hai


----------



## With Grace

Aestival Morgans said:


> Hey they are morgans they excel at what ever saddle you put on them is my opinion.


Couldn't agree with you more! My mare is my Hunter Pleasure girl, and we are now entering into dressage together. But guess who took third place in a trails class last month? Yep, in her weighted show shoes and all, at an OPEN show. I was so proud. She also neck reins very well, she has had to have some Western in her background at sometime.


----------



## Aestival Morgans

Now I have to post a pic of Bali not in western tack


----------



## shaggy

*pic update of my two morgans!*

First Shaggy in all his tubby glory lol











and my old man Blaze











I couldn't resist this cute pic of the other to morgans pastured with mine!
The Bay is Teddy (my old lesson horse) and the little Black is Luke!


----------



## shaggy

wow those pics are huge! should have resized them oopsies


----------



## PunksTank

So I was told to post over here - cause I have a Canadian horse! 

Canadian horses are (if my sources are accurate) the ancestors of Morgan horses 

They are beyond my all time favorite breed!
Here's what I know about them:
-They are also known as Cheval Canadien 
-They are actually not made out of Percherons despite their appearance, My source says "these Norman and Breton horses were felt to be of Arab, Andalusian and Barb ancestry"
-"They are tough, strong horses, tolerant of inclement weather conditions, and are extremely “easy keepers”. Because of these traits, the Canadian Horse is often referred to as “The Little Iron Horse”. "
-"The Canadian Horse typically stands 14 – 16 hh and weighs 1000 – 1400 lb. Although most frequently black, they may also be dark brown, bay or chestnut. They are characterized by their finely chiseled heads, arched necks, and thick, long, wavy manes and tails – all reminiscent of their Barb and Andalusian ancestry. They have strong, sturdy legs and short cannon bones often exceeding 9” in circumference. Their feet are exceptionally well formed and tough, and generally require little more than routine trimming. Best of all, Canadian Horses are renowned for their kind, sensible, sociable natures, intelligence and willingness to please. "
-They nearly died out but are coming back very quickly with over 3000 now!!
-"They found their way into the early stud books of the Morgan, Standardbred, and Tennessee Walking Horse breeds. "

When I got my mare I had no idea what breed she was - everyone told me she was a Morgan Percheron cross, made sense to me - then I got a book about the breed standards for North American horses and There She Was!! Right in the book under "Canadian Horse" What a vague name -.-
But no doubt that's her breed, checked it out there's a breeder right near the person I got her from!!

To me they essentially look like a draft version of Morgans.

Here are some pictures of my mare (please pardon her feet in the first couple pics, it was the first day I got her when my fiance had his fancy camera), but they also come in a sportier version:



















Her first time being ridden:










These are not my horses or pictures, I found them on google but it's a good example of the sportier version of the breed, you can completely see where the Morgan came from in them!



















Their incredible profile:










That's my ridiculously picture heavy post  They are absolutely my favorite breed - I keep thinking "oh I love this about Morgans, I just wish they were draftier - OH YA! they do come that way!" Haha


----------



## PunksTank

Just wanted to add - I just looked through this whole thread. Wow love the Morgan pics - your horses are all gorgeous!! 

It's so funny what you all say - makes me even more sure she's the ancestor breed of Morgans, their personalities are Identical! She's always playing - I've just begun clicker training her and I've watched her blossom into her own personality even more so, playing games with the toys she's learning to target and work around/with. She just has a willing happy spirit and is always looking to please!

Out of curiosity I've known my mare and one other lippit Morgan both have a serious bad allergic reaction to bugs, her belly gets SO itchy she'll lay down and rub her belly in the mud to itch it (she looks like an elephant seal with her nose all stretched out and her fat all jiggly) xD It's quite hilarious to watch her. Does anyone else's Morgan share that skin issue? I think it normally happens on their necks (causing them to rub out their manes), chests and bellies. I have to keep her soaked in bug spray and bug gel on her belly to keep her from getting too itchy.


----------



## With Grace

PunksTank - Thanks for sharing all the info! I love your mare! I keep saying that I wish there were Morgan/Friesian crosses, it would be the perfect blend. That's exactly what the Canadian Horse looks like to me! 

And yep, my girl has very sensitive, thin skin. I fly spray (with all natural spray because anything with chemicals make her skin react as well) twice a day, because her bug bites get so much worse than the other horses at my barn. She also has dry skin, and rubs her tail and mane. MTG has become our best friend. I have her on Omega3 SmartPaks and that seems to help too. 

Morgans are also so willing, friendly and social, it really does sound like very similar breeds. Now I want one


----------



## PunksTank

Oh Omega3 is a good idea I didn't think of that - She's the same with bug spray broke out with massive welts when I used a chemical one >.< that was awful. What is MTG? 

And yes! they are like a perfect Friesian/morgan cross, but no risk of getting a weird cross xD I've seen some Moreisians that have come out a little goofy looking  But others more than stunning.


----------



## With Grace

PunksTank said:


> Oh Omega3 is a good idea I didn't think of that - She's the same with bug spray broke out with massive welts when I used a chemical one >.< that was awful. What is MTG?
> 
> And yes! they are like a perfect Friesian/morgan cross, but no risk of getting a weird cross xD I've seen some Moreisians that have come out a little goofy looking  But others more than stunning.


This is MTG
Shapley's

It seriously cures almost all skin issues, but be warned, the stuff stinks. And yep, the bug sprays gave my girl hives all around her shoulders. The only one I use is called Green and I think its by Ultra Shield or something like that. Smells good too.

I need to go research some "Forgans" as I've been calling them :lol: I've actually never seen one.


----------



## RidinReader

PunksTank said:


> So I was told to post over here - cause I have a Canadian horse!
> 
> Canadian horses are (if my sources are accurate) the ancestors of Morgan horses  . . .


Awesome! It's hard to tell from the picture. Do they stand a bit taller than Morgans? I would love to have another someday, but I'm very tall (5'11") and my legs are stinkin' long, lol. It got to the point I could nearly wrap my legs around Misty's belly. I want the personality, the attitude and the gorgeousness, but I also need something a bit taller, haha. I was looking at the Friesian crosses (love Friesians) but some of them are definitely a bit goofy looking.


----------



## With Grace

RidinReader said:


> Awesome! It's hard to tell from the picture. Do they stand a bit taller than Morgans? I would love to have another someday, but I'm very tall (5'11") and my legs are stinkin' long, lol. It got to the point I could nearly wrap my legs around Misty's belly. I want the personality, the attitude and the gorgeousness, but I also need something a bit taller, haha. I was looking at the Friesian crosses (love Friesians) but some of them are definitely a bit goofy looking.


There are a few Morgans that are 16 hh, if that would fit you better. There was a gelding at the barn I first boarded my girl at that was a smidge over 16hh and was a powerhouse. I so wanted that boy!!


----------



## Aestival Morgans

RidinReader said:


> Awesome! It's hard to tell from the picture. Do they stand a bit taller than Morgans? I would love to have another someday, but I'm very tall (5'11") and my legs are stinkin' long, lol. It got to the point I could nearly wrap my legs around Misty's belly. I want the personality, the attitude and the gorgeousness, but I also need something a bit taller, haha. I was looking at the Friesian crosses (love Friesians) but some of them are definitely a bit goofy looking.


I just had to post I am 6'4" and weigh ohhh above 200 lbs and I ride a 15.2 hand mare right now but to be honest the horse that I would rather ride is a 14.2 hand mare that will go all day with me on drives, rope off her you name it but everybody picks on my taps almost touching the ground. I still ride her working cattle when no one is around to impress!!!


----------



## Delfina

There are plenty of taller Morgans. I have a 14.2hh Gelding and he was by far the tiniest horse in the barn when I bought him. His breeder shipped him cross county to the Morgan breeder/trainer I bought him from because he wasn't the Halter Horse Stud he was bred to be and his original breeder was WAY too tall to ride him! Suits my midgetty self though!


----------



## PunksTank

My Canadian mare is 15.2 hands, and could easily carry a 250+ pound person, I'm only just barely hitting 5 feet tall and my weight matches my height  you can guess by the pic xD So I guess me being so short makes her look taller xD but she's quite round! I think any tall person could easily ride a horse her size/shape.

I just love them! Morgans seem to carry the same gene as Canadians in being great weight carriers. Most are fairly short coupled which makes them better at carrying weight. I could see a typical 15-16 hand morgan carrying a tall adult person. Many big men ride normal Morgans (the typical style, not the itty bitty new style morgans). I ride a new style Morgan at work o.o It feels like riding a caterpillar- I feel too heavy for her, but she carries me and bigger riders than me quite comfortably. So even those skinny little new style ones are still decent weight carriers for their size. I wouldn't worry so much about it


----------



## MidsummerFable

Aww I love them both!
My boss actually just bought a park horse to make into a western pleasure horse lol!
If you ask me arabs and morgans are the most versatile of horses. People may say a QH but when have you ever seen a QH in an english saddle above level? We have a horse who can go hunt, western, english, trail, roadster, and could probably drive too (once he was taught!) all in one day- and still look nice doing it all.


----------



## RidinReader

Aestival Morgans said:


> I just had to post I am 6'4" and weigh ohhh above 200 lbs and I ride a 15.2 hand mare right now but to be honest the horse that I would rather ride is a 14.2 hand mare that will go all day with me on drives, rope off her you name it but everybody picks on my taps almost touching the ground. I still ride her working cattle when no one is around to impress!!!


Lol, yeah, her carrying me was never an issue at all! It was really just the leg length that started to get sketchy. 



With Grace said:


> There are a few Morgans that are 16 hh, if that would fit you better. There was a gelding at the barn I first boarded my girl at that was a smidge over 16hh and was a powerhouse. I so wanted that boy!!


If I could find one that tall when the time comes I'd be all over it! Just looking around, most of the ones I've seen were like 15ish hands, and just for personal preference I like riding a horse that's a little taller.


----------



## ParaIndy

I LOVE Morgans! I just recently got my first one, a 2 Month old colt named Indy. He is the one in my avatar. For all you guys who knows what this means, Indy is 7/8 Lippett Morgan and 98% Foundation bred (which is very rare in morgans). I am so proud of my little guy, he is sooooooo cute and is very handsome at the same time! He is starting to turn darker, he will most likely be be a brown with a reddish mane and tail.

I don't mean to brag or anything, but I just can't help it!


----------



## With Grace

ParaIndy - I love him!! Love the Lippett Morgans and foundations, can't wait to see more pics of your little guy!


----------



## ParaIndy

Thanks, With Grace!


----------



## Hunter65

ParaIndy said:


> I LOVE Morgans! I just recently got my first one, a 2 Month old colt named Indy. He is the one in my avatar. For all you guys who knows what this means, Indy is 7/8 Lippett Morgan and 98% Foundation bred (which is very rare in morgans). I am so proud of my little guy, he is sooooooo cute and is very handsome at the same time! He is starting to turn darker, he will most likely be be a brown with a reddish mane and tail.
> 
> I don't mean to brag or anything, but I just can't help it!



He is adorable and all that chrome, you must keep us updated as he grows!!!


----------



## ParaIndy

I am thinking about starting a journal about Indy in the Member Journal section. I would post pictures of him as he grows and his progress in his training. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hunter65

ParaIndy said:


> I am thinking about starting a journal about Indy in the Member Journal section. I would post pictures of him as he grows and his progress in his training. What do you guys think?



Yes please


----------



## ParaIndy

Hunter65 said:


> Yes please


Ok! I will try and start one within the next few days.


----------



## MidsummerFable

The mare i'm training..
"Whoopsie Daisy" aka Tootsie, 7yo mare


----------



## Northernstar

She's quite an elegant beauty!


----------



## With Grace

midsummer - she's very pretty! Will we see her at Grand Nationals this year? I just saw they've posted a link to view GN 2012...at least if I can't be there I can see it in real time!


----------



## MidsummerFable

With Grace said:


> midsummer - she's very pretty! Will we see her at Grand Nationals this year? I just saw they've posted a link to view GN 2012...at least if I can't be there I can see it in real time!


Not showing, but I believe she will be at the fairgrounds. My boss wanted to bring her so people could try her out to buy and such.
We got her in March and she didn't canter and would dead halt and not move. I worked her english, then in July I started working her hunt, which she is much better at. So about 6 months in training, I think she's almost ready to start showing, too bad the only show is Nationals. Which in another way is good cause if she doesn't sell she'll have all winter to get steady in a real full bridle and have a strong start for shows. 
Enough of my novel, super sweet, personable mare-buy her! Haha I love her though she's been a joy to work.


----------



## Hunter65

MidsummerFable said:


> Not showing, but I believe she will be at the fairgrounds. My boss wanted to bring her so people could try her out to buy and such.
> We got her in March and she didn't canter and would dead halt and not move. I worked her english, then in July I started working her hunt, which she is much better at. So about 6 months in training, I think she's almost ready to start showing, too bad the only show is Nationals. Which in another way is good cause if she doesn't sell she'll have all winter to get steady in a real full bridle and have a strong start for shows.
> Enough of my novel, super sweet, personable mare-buy her! Haha I love her though she's been a joy to work.



She is gorgeous!


----------



## With Grace

MidsummerFable said:


> Not showing, but I believe she will be at the fairgrounds. My boss wanted to bring her so people could try her out to buy and such.
> We got her in March and she didn't canter and would dead halt and not move. I worked her english, then in July I started working her hunt, which she is much better at. So about 6 months in training, I think she's almost ready to start showing, too bad the only show is Nationals. Which in another way is good cause if she doesn't sell she'll have all winter to get steady in a real full bridle and have a strong start for shows.
> Enough of my novel, super sweet, personable mare-buy her! Haha I love her though she's been a joy to work.


LOL one mare is enough for me! I'm trying to convince hubby he needs a gelding...

Sounds like you are having a lot of fun with her!!


----------



## mudpie

My mom has a 3/4 Lippit Morgan mare named... Morgan. xD I only have one picture, because, er, it's with Mudpie... xD You can't really see her, but... xD She's a sweet girl.


----------



## ParaIndy

I am sure she is very sweet, mudpie My Morgan colt is 7/8 Lippett. It's so funny that Morgan is a morgan named Morgan! LOL!


----------



## HighonEquine

I'm not really sure how this whole picture thing works.. so going to experiment here! Ah ha, figured it out!

I love my geldings more foundation type build. He has such personality in his expressions.


----------



## PunksTank

HighonEquine - wow he's pretty! It's neat to see him, I can sooo see the Canadian in him!! That's very neat to see  thanks for sharing!


----------



## With Grace

PunksTank said:


> HighonEquine - wow he's pretty! It's neat to see him, I can sooo see the Canadian in him!! That's very neat to see  thanks for sharing!


That was my first thought too "woah, he kind of looks like PunksTank's canadian"


----------



## HighonEquine

Thanks! I really like the tough, sturdy, yet extremely graceful build that the foundation type has. I can't say I'm too happy with the Saddlebred infusions that took place a few years after the development of the breed. Justin was the way a Morgan should look! Saddlebred's can be pretty, but I liked the Morgan the way it originally was. Luckily there are still some great foundation lines out there!

I'm so in love with your horse PunksTank!


----------



## PunksTank

Thanks High - I love yours too! I so agree, I like the heavier bodied ones


----------



## ParaIndy

PunksTank said:


> Thanks High - I love yours too! I so agree, I like the heavier bodied ones


So do I!


----------



## MidsummerFable

Nationals...starting in 2 more sleeps!


----------



## With Grace

MidsummerFable said:


> Nationals...starting in 2 more sleeps!


So excited to watch! The live feed is at MGNLive.com


----------



## Underfire05

Oh I just had to join in on this one! I used to be in the Morgan circuit until a few years ago, but I actually just bought another Morgan this spring  He's just so personable and outgoing. Meet Henry!! (a/k/a Hillocks Mondavi)

Henry is 16yrs young and about 15.2ish. He was a stellar saddleseat horse until a bad show freak accident blew his mind as a youngin...he passed through many hands because he was deemed "unsafe" at shows, so now he's my bubba and my Dressage learner pal  Sorry for the pic overload!


----------



## Hunter65

Underfire: I would be showing him off too if he was mine. LOVE his color!! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Underfire05

Thank you Hunter65!! He has come a loooong way from when I got him in March. You couldn't take him off property, couldn't ride without him loosing him mind, it was sad really. Now he's relaxed and happy  Though I will have to show his 4yr old Saddleseat picture off just because he look stunning!! This was about 2 minutes before his show career ended...


----------



## With Grace

Underfire- hes a pretty guy! What happemed to him in the show ring?


----------



## Underfire05

With Grace, thank you!! I think he's quite stunning too (though I may be a bit bias lol). His show career went kapish at his very first show as a Jr. Horse. Had a Jr. Exhibitor (his owner at the time) showing him in his very first class ever, first direction went great, second direction great walk/trot, when it came time to canter he first didn't want to pick it up...so sadly instead of waiting and re-trying the rider took the whip, whacked him on the butt to try and get him going, Henry reared, the rider went to grab mane and grabbed all reins instead and ended up flipping over backwards. 

He was double and triple checked physically, scanned, x-rays done, everything. They couldn't find anything physically wrong with him, but his mind was gone. He couldn't be shown. Even years after this ordeal, people would try to take him to a show and he would just loose his mind. A reaaaal shame, as he is a gorgeous boy and a stunner of a worker at home. He's come a long way since I bought him as I've changed a lot of things working/feed/care wise, and we can now trail ride and SAFELY leave the property, but I haven't tried trailering and taking him anywhere yet. He's got a permanent spot with me, I don't need him as a show horse  He's happy just the way he is, loves the trails now and I have another horse that is my 'show' horse so he's under no pressure to do anything but be his cute goofy (albeit nutty) self


----------



## With Grace

Underfire05 said:


> With Grace, thank you!! I think he's quite stunning too (though I may be a bit bias lol). His show career went kapish at his very first show as a Jr. Horse. Had a Jr. Exhibitor (his owner at the time) showing him in his very first class ever, first direction went great, second direction great walk/trot, when it came time to canter he first didn't want to pick it up...so sadly instead of waiting and re-trying the rider took the whip, whacked him on the butt to try and get him going, Henry reared, the rider went to grab mane and grabbed all reins instead and ended up flipping over backwards.
> 
> He was double and triple checked physically, scanned, x-rays done, everything. They couldn't find anything physically wrong with him, but his mind was gone. He couldn't be shown. Even years after this ordeal, people would try to take him to a show and he would just loose his mind. A reaaaal shame, as he is a gorgeous boy and a stunner of a worker at home. He's come a long way since I bought him as I've changed a lot of things working/feed/care wise, and we can now trail ride and SAFELY leave the property, but I haven't tried trailering and taking him anywhere yet. He's got a permanent spot with me, I don't need him as a show horse  He's happy just the way he is, loves the trails now and I have another horse that is my 'show' horse so he's under no pressure to do anything but be his cute goofy (albeit nutty) self


aw poor guy, he's lucky you found him. Hope the rider was ok? Do you think you could take him into the dressage ring, since it's so different from the arena classes?


----------



## Underfire05

The rider is fine  Actually a great trainer now, this was 12 yrs ago, so a dumb kid mistake that she learned well from  

I would like to take him to the Dressage arena, his issue is literally when he gets trailered anywhere off property. I can walk him to the little schooling shows that are in the neighborhood, but he's not good when we trailer to a show because he has flash backs or something...i know the first few days he was at my barn he was a total blitz...he trailers fine, but as soon as he knows he's in a 'new' place *poof* goes the brain


----------



## With Grace

Underfire05 said:


> The rider is fine  Actually a great trainer now, this was 12 yrs ago, so a dumb kid mistake that she learned well from
> 
> I would like to take him to the Dressage arena, his issue is literally when he gets trailered anywhere off property. I can walk him to the little schooling shows that are in the neighborhood, but he's not good when we trailer to a show because he has flash backs or something...i know the first few days he was at my barn he was a total blitz...he trailers fine, but as soon as he knows he's in a 'new' place *poof* goes the brain


How sad, poor guy must have just really been traumatized by the whole thing. Regardless, he's beautiful and looks really fun to ride. And who can resist a snuggle bug:wink:


----------



## MidsummerFable

Ah! I know his old owner! Random tidbit lol... I saw her a lot these past 2 weeks. She's a great trainer, we've bought several horses from her and she had a successful Nationals.


----------



## Underfire05

MidsummerFable, how cool! I like her a lot  Her and her farm have some absolutely incredible horses! Like I said, it was a kid mistake so nothing that I can fault her for. And as you obviously know she's done a heck of a job now with her business so it obviously taught her well  

With Grace, I'm guessing the main reason it totally blew his mind for shows is since it was his very first show ever that it happened at. I'm hoping to work past it  Even if I can just get him comfortable enough for local shows. Since he's in a totally different discipline now and it will a totally different environment at shows we will see! If not...at least he's cute and loveable and a fantastic lawnmower and lovebug


----------



## With Grace

underfire - he's lucky to have you...and he looks like a sweetie!


----------



## With Grace

Where'd all the Morgan peeps go??


----------



## Catpeedontherug

Here's my girl.
She had been abandoned on the property that I moved on to last December. When She was the most obese starving horse I've ever met. She had foundered and her feet were in bad shape. Her neck was enormous!!!!
6 months into her rehab we did a test ride and she was absolutely perfect. Seriously. She's the nicest horse I've ever ridden, much less own. 
I'm incredibly lucky to have met this girl.
I never knew much about Morgans, and wow, I'm impressed.
My mare is the bravest, most level headed horse! She always impresses me.

(the red head in the pic is a Morgan/TB. We believe they share a stud~ they are half siblings.)

(1st pic makes her look very round!)


----------



## aliliz

I'm here! Gotta love Morgans!

My horse is an ancient Morgan mare named Lizzie. I don't know her exact age, but the best guess based on vets, dentists, farriers and other horse people is that she's in her mid to late 30's. My old riding teacher bought Liz nearly 10 years ago and I immediately fell in love with her. I don't know much about her past, but I know she did saddleseat for years and lived as a "wild" horse with some other mares and a stallion. Liz was the only sane one and was taken out riding on the highway with 18 wheelers going by. That was her sale video.

I bought Lizzie nearly 4 years ago. Since then, I've discovered that she's older than I was told and that there isn't a Morgan registered under the name I was told (Chocolate Liz). Lizzie has a benign tumor and can't wear a saddle, so I only ride her bareback now. She's the most hyper horse I know and loves being ridden, especially on the trails. Liz is completely bombproof and as hyper as she is with me, I can put little kids on her and she'll walk around with them for hours. 

I love Morgans! They're brilliant, hardworking and so determined to please "their person".

Here's my old girl!


----------



## With Grace

Aliliz- what a great story, she seems like an amazing girl. Love the pics! They are such a forgiving and honest breed, and so smart!


----------



## With Grace

Catpeed-such a pretty typey morgan! Shes so lucky you found her and brought her back to health. She looks so similar to my mare its eeirie...same body and face style.


----------



## Country Woman

I love Lizzies color she is so cute


----------



## Country Woman

UnderFire what a handsome guy love his color 
very flashy


----------



## Skunkworks

Hey, I can join this thread now, lance is a qh/morgan who's 5ish. He was pretty much an unhandled stud up until last August. My friend taught him the basics and then I bought him and took over his training that October. He's come such a long way and I cannot wait till this snow goes away so I can start riding the trails again.









This snow realllyyyyy needs to go away.










This is about 5 minutes into his first ride. I decided to cheat and have the deep snow as a cushion in case of an rapid encouraged dismount.


----------



## egrogan

Here are a few pics of my Morgan, Isabel. I don't think I posted these yet but sorry if they are repeats.


----------



## aliliz

With Grace said:


> Aliliz- what a great story, she seems like an amazing girl. Love the pics! They are such a forgiving and honest breed, and so smart!


They're incredible. I also go to UConn... we have tons! It's amazing how similar all the Morgans are, despite having such different personalities.



Country Woman said:


> I love Lizzies color she is so cute


Thanks! I love it too 

I'm having fun seeing everyone else's Morgans!


----------



## Catpeedontherug

With Grace said:


> Catpeed-such a pretty typey morgan! Shes so lucky you found her and brought her back to health. She looks so similar to my mare its eeirie...same body and face style.


Thanks! Is that your mare in your avatar? I'd love to see a picture of her!


----------



## With Grace

Catpeedontherug said:


> Thanks! Is that your mare in your avatar? I'd love to see a picture of her!


Yep, that's my girl, but let me dig around and see if I can find one that shows her body type more...


----------



## With Grace

Skunkworks said:


> Hey, I can join this thread now, lance is a qh/morgan who's 5ish. He was pretty much an unhandled stud up until last August. My friend taught him the basics and then I bought him and took over his training that October. He's come such a long way and I cannot wait till this snow goes away so I can start riding the trails again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This snow realllyyyyy needs to go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 5 minutes into his first ride. I decided to cheat and have the deep snow as a cushion in case of an rapid encouraged dismount.


He's cute! I think the QH/Morgan X makes a nice sturdy, intelligent cross. You must be in the Central part of Washington, because we have no snow on the ground, and neither do my parents in the Columbia Basin. But our good friends in Cle Elum have a butt load!!!


----------



## Skunkworks

With Grace said:


> He's cute! I think the QH/Morgan X makes a nice sturdy, intelligent cross. You must be in the Central part of Washington, because we have no snow on the ground, and neither do my parents in the Columbia Basin. But our good friends in Cle Elum have a butt load!!!


NE area  my friend lives higher up elevation wise so needless to say when I get 4-6 inches in town she gets 2-3 feet:lol: I love morgans and morgan mixes they're so sturdy and dependable.


----------



## Catpeedontherug

I posted pics earlier of my girl, but I wonder~ do you all think she's all Morgan or do you see a lil QH? (there is more pics of her on Page 16 of this thread.)


----------



## With Grace

Catpeedontherug said:


> I posted pics earlier of my girl, but I wonder~ do you all think she's all Morgan or do you see a lil QH? (there is more pics of her on Page 16 of this thread.)


I see Morgan...


----------

